# Steam Shower



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I am installing a steam shower in a guest bedroom and I'm thinking of doing some DIY audio.
I have the LED mood lighting- now all I need is an essential oil sprayer and something to pump Shadowfax in there and I'm all set! 
Polished onyx walls and ceiling, mosaic floor and seat, so reflections are going to be a *****! 

So, what type of drivers can I use that will hold up in this high moisture environment? 
Poly cone mids? Tweeter types? I'm thinking a small (6") sub also.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

G Rahn said:


> I am installing a steam shower in a guest bedroom and I'm thinking of doing some DIY audio.
> I have the LED mood lighting- now all I need is an essential oil sprayer and something to pump Shadowfax in there and I'm all set!
> Polished onyx walls and ceiling, mosaic floor and seat, so reflections are going to be a *****!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I'd go with some type of poly cone with a butyl rubber surround. I think they make all weather/marine speakers. I'd have a look at some of those first and then see what makes those special and able to withstand moisture.


----------



## esteamshower (Jun 25, 2013)

hello there try checking on this site eSteamShower Inc. We offer Luxury Steam Showers, Infrared Sauna, Jacuzzi Whirlpool Bathtubs, Bidets, Faucets, Bathroom Vanities, Shower Panel, Steam Shower Enclosures & More. At the best prices and best customer service guaranteed. it is the largest seller of steam shower in usa  hope this one helps! have a good day.


----------

